# Other Pets > Birds >  Well...I did a thing

## BallPythonWannaBe

So I went to a local pet shop with the intention of maybe getting a snake. But I saw the parakeets and I've been wanting one for awhile. So I got a pair of parakeets lol
I'm new to the bird world so any suggestions are welcome! This is a temporary cage until tax time when we will get a big giant cage with a bunch of room  :Smile:  I'm pleased to introduce Misha(the white and blue one) and Castiel(Cass) the green one.


Also I finally learned how to post pictures!

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-10-2018)

----------


## DandD

Handle every single day!! We have one named taco and went a couple days without handling him and he has resorted back to hating everything. Our birds prior were super nice and loving but taco, well.... hes just his own beast. On the upside the noises they make are hilarious some males will even talk (look up disco on YouTube hes been on live tv so its not a hoax). But with two youll have to work twice as hard to calm them down and turn them into friendly birds, unless the pet store they came from hand raised them.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

I was petting them yesterday and Cass likes to gently nibble my finger and Misha will step up. I can't wait to get a bigger cage and lots of toys  :Smile:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cute pickup! That's world's apart from a new snake, hahahaha. I thought about parakeets a while back, they're beautiful, fascinating pets...but, I was afraid the noise would drive me crazy. As much as I love my other animals, I've decided to stick to snakes moving forward.

----------

_KevinK_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

Aw I have two budgies right now too! I've owned parrots for way longer than I've had snakes haha, about 15 years. I've had two parrotlets and a cockatiel too, all hand tamed and bonded with either me or my mom.

My current budgies aren't hand-tamed though, because I got them while I was in school and my parents didn't keep up with the taming process as they grew up. And yours are still very young and easy to bond with. If you want them to be your BFF, best to handle and hand feed them every day!

Having two parrots living together where they might eventually bond to each other makes it much harder for them to care about hanging out with you though. You'll be an OK pal who feeds them, but their affection will be for each other lol!

I don't find budgies to be very loud, even as adults. They squawk sometimes, mainly the males, but it's not too bad. Conures though are BAD!  :Surprised:

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Aw I have two budgies right now too! I've owned parrots for way longer than I've had snakes haha, about 15 years. I've had two parrotlets and a cockatiel too, all hand tamed and bonded with either me or my mom.
> 
> My current budgies aren't hand-tamed though, because I got them while I was in school and my parents didn't keep up with the taming process as they grew up. And yours are still very young and easy to bond with. If you want them to be your BFF, best to handle and hand feed them every day!
> 
> Having two parrots living together where they might eventually bond to each other makes it much harder for them to care about hanging out with you though. You'll be an OK pal who feeds them, but their affection will be for each other lol!


Im okay with being more of a pal  :Smile:  I just don't want them to get lonely. I played a video of parakeets chirping and Misha perked up and started to chirp and... screech? I dont know how to describe the sound  :Razz:  Right now their cage is a little smaller than i'd like but in a few months Dean is getting a T8 and the keets will be getting a nice big cage with more toys and perchs than they could ever dream of. I'd love to have a Cockatiel but I dont think my mom would go for that. When I was a baby my grandpa had a free roaming tiel named Pety who would poop everywhere...including me. At that time I was only a month old or so and mom definetly wasnt okay with the bird pooping everywhere.

Also if anyone could point me in the direction of some cages you like that would be great!

----------


## tttaylorrr

i love birds!!! i'm not sure i'll ever be able to keep them but i admire from afar (or youtube)!

they're adorable! congrats on your new friends.  :Smile:

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> i love birds!!! i'm not sure i'll ever be able to keep them but i admire from afar (or youtube)!
> 
> they're adorable! congrats on your new friends.


Thank you! I was a little suprised when mom gave me the go-ahead but her reasoning is that I take care of them and I paid for almost everything(She insisted on buying the cage).

----------


## baldegale

no ones said anything yet but hello fellow supernatural fan!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> no ones said anything yet but hello fellow supernatural fan!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello! I was wondering when a SPN fan would make an apperence!

----------


## baldegale

> Hello! I was wondering when a SPN fan would make an apperence!


im surprised it took this long tbh. ive always wanted parakeets, theyre beautiful and interesting. but, my mom would murder me. she already hates the fact that i have a snake LOL. she wont even come in my room anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> im surprised it took this long tbh. ive always wanted parakeets, theyre beautiful and interesting. but, my mom would murder me. she already hates the fact that i have a snake LOL. she wont even come in my room anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mom was apprehensive about my Ball Python(Dean Winchester  :Very Happy: ) But she loves him almost as much as I do now! I feel like it will be the same with the keets

----------


## baldegale

> My mom was apprehensive about my Ball Python(Dean Winchester ) But she loves him almost as much as I do now! I feel like it will be the same with the keets


my dad used to absolutely hate snakes but hes already held Luna! (western hognose) hes even said i dont know how i feel about it right now but i know ill end up liking her my mom on the other hand, hated when i got a bearded dragon about a year ago, and shes still scared of him. she only likes my tortoise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> my dad used to absolutely hate snakes but hes already held Luna! (western hognose) hes even said i dont know how i feel about it right now but i know ill end up liking her my mom on the other hand, hated when i got a bearded dragon about a year ago, and shes still scared of him. she only likes my tortoise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love hogs  :Smile:  What kind of tortoise?

----------


## baldegale

> I love hogs  What kind of tortoise?


a redfoot! hes in a super small enclosure now for winters cause its all i have room for. i used to have a 4x8 closed enclosure but now hes in a 5x2 until summer then hes going outside!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MissterDog

Cuties!!! I love birds so much ;_; they're such characters!

Omg +1 for the names amazing! Cas was always my fav character in Supernatural!

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Cuties!!! I love birds so much ;_; they're such characters!
> 
> Omg +1 for the names amazing! Cas was always my fav character in Supernatural!


Thanks! I knew I wanted an animal named Castiel but I thought that the white/black/blue one just looked like a Misha.

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

When I get home I'll be sure to add more pictures of these guys  :Very Happy:

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

So babies got their wings clipped and they can hang out with me now without freaking out and flying around the room.

----------

_baldegale_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

So I was browsing BirdBreeders.com and found some cute hand-fed cockatiels and they said that they shipped? I've never heard of shipping birds other than young chickens. Does anyone know how this works?

----------


## KevinK

I unfortunately can't help you with the shipping thing....perhaps something like this?....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqwVUg4aGAY


Consider yourself lucky you got parakeets though.....a friend had a scarlet macaw a long time ago and that particular bird is the reason why I will never own a bird lol. You do NOT want to be bit by a macaw. When they say they can crack Brazil nuts with their beaks....they mean it.

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (02-12-2018)

----------

